# Christmas Sigs!



## Galacta (Dec 1, 2008)

Post ya Chrissy Sigs Here!

Heres mine! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			








Though it sucks, meh.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 1, 2008)

Heres mine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thought to christmas he points in the other direction..


----------



## Jax (Dec 1, 2008)

Methinks a Xmas avatar 'tis enough.


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 1, 2008)

Might as well post them in the xmas avatar sticky, thats where im gona post mine when I do it.


----------



## Pizzaroo (Dec 2, 2008)

p1ngpong said:
			
		

> Might as well post them in the xmas avatar sticky, thats where im gona post mine when I do it.



Lulz, back to your first avatar?


----------



## ShigeruTR (Dec 2, 2008)

So my avatar is christmas avatar (:


----------



## p1ngpong (Dec 2, 2008)

Pizzaroo said:
			
		

> p1ngpong said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Heh just temporary until I do my Xmas stuff, its not the original but one Science posted in the shoutbox. I like this one cos the ball looks angry!


----------



## Immortal Game (Dec 3, 2008)

Here's mine.. the old version's on the first page of the avatar thread. xP


----------



## Raika (Dec 3, 2008)

This.


----------



## Jundeezy (Dec 3, 2008)

I had chocolate milk today, thought of chocolate cows and made a crappy christmassy cow. here you goes.

going to try to make a sig later


----------

